# How is the work every where



## mac316 (Sep 1, 2010)

JUST WANTING TO KNOW HOW WORK IS IN YOUR STATE IN THE SOUTH ITS HARD TO FIND IF YOU DO THERE IS SO MANY PRICE CUTTERS YOU DONT GET IT ANY WAY TO MANY MEXICANS RUNNING AROUND WE HAVE 1 HOME BUILDER THAT WANT WORK ANY THING BUT THEM IN ALL TRADES THAT MAKES IT HARD FOR EVERY ONE ELSE THERE HAS BEEN SOME BIG JOBS BUT THEY BEEN OUT OF TOWN PEOPLE TAKING THEM USING MEXICANS NO LOCALS THAT NEEDS TO STOP EVERY WHERE:furious: :furious:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

slow ! :thumbdown:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Slow in Sc. but looking up. Started a big job today and got 3 more big jobs coming up. And already got 3 houses this wee. I wish every week was this good.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Never busier, 13 houses sitting right now. All boarded waiting for tapers.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> Never busier, 13 houses sitting right now. All boarded waiting for tapers.


Soooo...tell me more about Manitoba!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Soooo...tell me more about Manitoba!:yes:


there's lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of SNOW,,,,you wont like that
geee!!! parriedog what you going to tell them next,our women walk around topless too.........opps


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> there's lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of SNOW,,,,you wont like that
> geee!!! parriedog what you going to tell them next,our women walk around topless too.........opps


:thumbup: I'm there! And free health care! And a free ticket to say "eh" and "hoser"!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It's Quebec that has all the work.......do you speak french:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nah, I'm one of those "speak English" people :no:

I had the best cheesecake of my life in Quebec...it was foamy and creamy and tasted like sweet clouds of milky goodness.

What the hell were we talking about?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Construction is very slow around Phoenix right now.
________
Roll a joint


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's Quebec that has all the work.......do you speak french:yes:


Manitoba actually set a 20 yr record for new starts this past july. I turned down 5 side jobs last week alone. The only crappy thing about working here is warming up my dog sled on the cold winter mornings.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Rumor has it there's a big boom going on in North Dakota right now and they are desperate for guys to get all the work done. I'm not much into traveling, I actually enjoy being around my wife and children. I would if I absolutely had to, but we're not quite there yet.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Work is slow to none in NC. Haven't seen it this bad since Jimmy Carter.:thumbsup:

I guess its part of that change everyone voted for. It sure has changed


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

not knocking your post but it could be worse,up here in commie Canada we have 5 communist parties to choose from .the conservatives,liberals,new democrat ,green party,and the bloc (a Quebec separatist party). One of them could take power with 35% of the vote,that means 65% did not want the party in power.think Obama got at least 52% 
hope your president addresses your economy soon,cause when America sneezes ,Canada gets a cold.
hope things get better for all our sakes


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess I never answered the original question (I'm terrible about staying on topic). New construction here is pretty abysmal, with GCs taking full advantage and letting everyone bid themselves onto welfare. However, those of use who are flexible and opportunistic are finding that there's a blossoming economy in remodel work. Personally, I've moved into demo, framing, hang, tape, texture, paint, trim work, custom "art textures", etc. I've even gotten a very lucrative gig cleaning out an estate for an embarrassingly high hourly rate. It's gotten to the point where I'll do just about anything, and I'm not shy about offering my services in other arenas once I've gotten my foot in the door. SO far, it seems to be working out pretty well and business keeps increasing.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Nah, I'm one of those "speak English" people :no:
> 
> I had the best cheesecake of my life in Quebec...it was foamy and creamy and tasted like sweet clouds of milky goodness.
> 
> What the hell were we talking about?


 Hey Slim, give me a jingle! Im going to need a new partner around the 1st! 406491seven308


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

in the last 7 years i've had maybe 10 days where there is ZERO work to be had.

i'll be doing redresort.com at least until mid November.

old manitoba DC called and offered to pay for my flight to come back and help them out, they are to busy.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Soooo...tell me more about Manitoba!:yes:



it's sunny, cold, flat, windy, cheap & they have good cheese.

the cold keeps the mexicans away, but it attracts russians.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Hey Slim, give me a jingle! Im going to need a new partner around the 1st! 406491seven308


As much as I like your area Checkers, I am stuck over here for the next two years. My wife started going back to school this fall, and I have two small children. 
Maybe the offer will still stand in 2012 (if the world hasn't ended :laughing?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> not knocking your post but it could be worse,up here in commie Canada we have 5 communist parties to choose from .the conservatives,liberals,new democrat ,green party,and the bloc (a Quebec separatist party). One of them could take power with 35% of the vote,that means 65% did not want the party in power.think Obama got at least 52%
> hope your president addresses your economy soon,cause when America sneezes ,Canada gets a cold.
> hope things get better for all our sakes


 you forgot the party http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absolutely_Absurd_Party

we never made it in


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> As much as I like your area Checkers, I am stuck over here for the next two years. My wife started going back to school this fall, and I have two small children.
> Maybe the offer will still stand in 2012 (if the world hasn't ended :laughing?


Well I wish I would have thought of you last week, I had a remodel to bid up there that was too much to bid sight unseen. PM me your number and I'll try to send my Zoo work your way!


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Its hit and miss here. Slow for a cpl weeks now everything is ready at once. Got a commercial job ready and counted 4 houses this week. I wish every week was like that


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*work good if u dont mind travel*

for years i only worked locally driving maybe 3omin tops now for the past two years i drive 2hrs to the job each way and now finishing a job 8hrs north in the U.P. i work 10days in a row 10hrs each days and come home for 4 it sucks but i gotta admit i love my job


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*work good if u dont mind travel*

oh yeah I am from saginaw,mi


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buck is right ! Here in quebec its so busy , in the last 3 years , i had to work 6 day per week and doesn't seem to slow down


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> 2buck is right ! Here in quebec its so busy , in the last 3 years , i had to work 6 day per week and doesn't seem to slow down


Same here man!


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Slow here also in the Hampton roads area (Virginia). Doing both commercial and residential work .. residential hardly anything going on except a few Modular homes that I done. The price most guys (Not Companies) are getting is about the same (Around 10 to 12 to hang and finish). I have seen the commercial work starting to slow down also and that is what gets me a little worried.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> Slow here also in the Hampton roads area (Virginia). Doing both commercial and residential work .. residential hardly anything going on except a few Modular homes that I done. The price most guys (Not Companies) are getting is about the same (Around 10 to 12 to hang and finish). I have seen the commercial work starting to slow down also and that is what gets me a little worried.


10 to 12 cents a foot!?!?!?!?! For what!? What's included in that!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 10 to 12 cents a foot!?!?!?!?! For what!? What's included in that!?


My guess...sub out pay for labor.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm swamped and billing out at .42/ft labor only.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You could work at a gas station for that kind of money! Minimum wages! (ten cents a foot)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm working. Had a slow week a few weeks ago, but every day or two I get another call. I'm getting a lot more carpentry calls these days though. Not a whole lot of new construction going on here aside from apartment buildings (yuck), but a sh!tpile of remodels.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I went to work for a Company back in my hometown in Missouri. We got Commercial work out the wazoo. Backed up till winter


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> You could work at a gas station for that kind of money! Minimum wages! (ten cents a foot)


Ya exactly! That' a ridiculous wage! The cheapest I ever subbed out was for .22 cents a foot to tape! And that's only because I was promised an entire wing of a commercial job. 22,000squ/ft of board.
No ceilings, just all stand up, it was a retirement villa. 
I was in and out with two guys, we worked 5 days. Start to finish. And we worked hard for that money. Never again.
Screw that noise. Im in this business to make money. Im in any business to make money! I don't live to work. I work to live. 
And If my working doesn't allow for me to live comfortably...i'll move on and do something else. Until then, I love drywalling & taping.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Oh gosh it's not that bad around here. The average is about 10 to 12 dollars for labor only to hang and finish with no materials. But not everyone is getting that. The builders that are getting that have got bad name now in the business. The more preferable drywall companies are getting alot more.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Top rate here is 6.50 brd, sanded and finished.

I believe that is a tad bit below min wage.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey capt where ya been hiding hope all is well with ya


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Wood511....Hows work holding out up there?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Top rate here is 6.50 brd, sanded and finished.
> 
> I believe that is a tad bit below min wage.


Capt. We missed you!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Southbound_60 (May 23, 2012)

I'm getting $8.00 a sheet to finish and sand.sometimes more if it's cut up with a lot of scaffold work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Southbound_60 said:


> I'm getting $8.00 a sheet to finish and sand.sometimes more if it's cut up with a lot of scaffold work.


 
Stay In Winchester...:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

In our news paper other day, not good, not bad

http://www.lfpress.com/news/london/2012/07/10/19969261.html#/news/london/2012/07/10/pf-19969261.html


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm swamped with work i just finished a building in kingston, i have houses all over and next month my DWC said i have 60 customs 25000-35000 sq ft homes to do in pickering. I'm like you know i tape alone right. He's like hire a helper ya thats great all i need is someone watching me work.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It seems to be coming in waves at the moment. You get two or three all at once then a lull.
I have just had two jobs called up two days apart. The other problem is that they are about 100kms apart. This is what they look like.

http://www.jgking.com/homeDetails.php?hid=37

http://www.jgking.com/homeDetails.php?hid=94


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> It seems to be coming in waves at the moment.


I've been the same, had a month slack and then it all came at once, now I've a touch of Tennis elbow lol, been working everyday for over a month, this week though I only clocked 20 hours to give my elbow a little rest..
Priced a big house fairly cheap but missed out which surprised me, thinking back I probably could have done it much cheaper, it was one of those rare houses that are sitting there, all lined out, with no internal doors fitted and completely swept out and clear of junk and other trades...in fact I can't recall as every having done a house like that? I'm really annoyed I missed out on that  and what Have I got to look forward to? A house renovation (its having new windows fitted), badly fixed ( you can rattle the sheets lol) and badly stopped up with Fibatape, cracks galore and wavy snaking internals (also stopped up with Fiba) . A real ******** of a house, every time a do one of these a little bit of my soul dies....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Keeping steady here. Im going on vacation:thumbup: 9 days Seaside Oregon. Going to meet up with family I havnt seen forever. The guys will be without me:blink:, dont feel real comfortable about that but I need a break. We should be busy the rest of the year:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Overloaded here at the moment!!
Got 1 ready for sand,1 ready for finish,1 flat taped,1 sitting waiting for me 2 get my drunkin bum 2 tape! O another near ready but need 2 price it first! And a 3 bedroom extension ready for sand and cove:thumbsup:
And my worker goes 2 Ibiza next friday!
Its always the same everything or f*ck all!!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*speak french*



2buckcanuck said:


> It's Quebec that has all the work.......do you speak french:yes:


 oui ! does that mean no ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> oui ! does that mean no ?


I don't know:whistling2:

But it was one of my favourite magazines during puberty

Notice what the articles say:thumbup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*the article*

may be, that would help to account for my 3 or 4 divorces. (dont really count the first or the last ones) the first i was too young and the last- i was in a constant state of shock. so there you go-smart &*%. oh by the way its snowing in northern utah right now, all over my truck parts. what way is Quebec from utah ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> may be, that would help to account for my 3 or 4 divorces. (dont really count the first or the last ones) the first i was too young and the last- i was in a constant state of shock. so there you go-smart &*%. oh by the way its snowing in northern utah right now, all over my truck parts. what way is Quebec from utah ?


Son of a gun :blink:http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/53656177-78/expected-snow-utah-tuesday.html.csp

Quebec is north east of you, Thinking you can handle a french women harvey


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*french women*

i dont try to handle women, i let them think they are handleing me. thats how i roll.


----------

